# Hakone jardin



## Hakone (Jul 17, 2011)

in the morning


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 17, 2011)

Nice...!!! What is the orchid in the third photo??


----------



## Hakone (Jul 17, 2011)

cynorkis fastigata


----------



## Lanmark (Jul 17, 2011)

C'est magnifique!


----------



## Hakone (Jul 17, 2011)

[/


----------



## Hakone (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## Hakone (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## Lanmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Even more stunning beauty! I find within it all there is peacefulness too.


----------



## Hera (Jul 17, 2011)

So peaceful looking and beautiful.


----------



## W. Beetus (Jul 17, 2011)

Great garden! I love the bamboo and cyps!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 17, 2011)

...and the calla lily.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 18, 2011)

Lanmark said:


> Even more stunning beauty! I find within it all there is peacefulness too.



I would not be able to find peacefullness there... until after I had examined and appreciated all the cyps and bamboo and other for a while!  Thanx for sharing.


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 18, 2011)

Fantastic!!!! Peaceful beauty!

Is the bamboo invasive?


----------



## Hakone (Jul 18, 2011)

Yes, the bamboo is invasive


----------



## jjkOC (Jul 18, 2011)

I agree with Hera, it looks very peaceful and relaxing.


----------



## Hakone (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## Marco (Jul 22, 2011)

That's curious what is that. (you most recent post with the photos)


----------



## Hakone (Jul 22, 2011)

arisaema tortuosa


----------



## Hakone (Jul 27, 2011)

lilium davidii var. davidii


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 27, 2011)

I'd love to have more and different Jack-in-the-pulpits.


----------



## Hakone (Aug 23, 2011)

Colchicum autumnale


----------

